# drinking water, stay safe



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

117 in palm springs today with that golf course humidity.

....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thought this was going to be about not drinking out of the HO's garden hose.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RH said:


> Thought this was going to be about not drinking out of the HO's garden hose.


Ya, that would give one a happy tummy. 

But ya, best to be aware of symptoms of dehydrations with your self and your employees. It's dangerous

....


----------

